# Horns in a Jeep???



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi all,

I sold off my last car and system a few years ago and have gotten the itch for a new system pretty bad as of late.

The bad news is that I am now driving a 2012 Wrangler Unlimited, which is less than ideal.

I've done a ton of searches looking for any horned Jeeps and have come up blank. 

Furthermore, although very familiar with the virtues of horns, have yet to hear a car system that I felt that the proper level of execution, at least in the area of tuning. My main issues were stage height and that in most cases, the rest of the system could not keep up with the horns, etc.

The good news in the jeep are probably only two, maybe three fold. 
1. The bottom of the dash is level (Left to Right) and the surface has a nice contour upwards...basically symmetrical except for the steering wheel. 
2. There's actually a remarkable amount of room for a larger format midbass in the footwell area (if only because the seating position is so high.
3. For a truck type vehicle, it is not as wide as something like an F150, Ram, etc....

The bad news is: Large center console, high seating position, relatively close windshiled/firewall, it's a jeep (which may not actually be all that bad)...

I appreciate any and all input. Has this been done before?

Thanks!

Stock photo for reference.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

58 views and not a single reply.. 

Jeeps are notorious as sq vehicles, but I have to say that the noise really isn't that bad in this vehicle. It's not like l will be tuning while driving anyway..maybe some compensation when the passenger area tops are off.

I'm looking at horns because the traditional install options are somewhat limited. 

What it has going for it is pretty massive kick panel locations, body on frame construction (cuts can be made at least where there's no roll cage), uniform under dash, front seats high enough to install 10s, and enough footwell area to probably go 8s or 10s (midbass). 

If the consensus is that it can never be made to sound good or that hlcd is simply the wrong application, I'll move on and save the $$ and time investment.

Thanks again!


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

have you done a search in members rides?thats where i looked when i decided to put horns in my tacoma,drivers side was very limited as far as how wide and deep i can go and the passenger side was way easier to work with,i love how they sound,just do some research and you will probably find what you are looking for,and than if you still have a few questions than come back and post them upif nothing comes up look at similar vehicles and what they have done with their limitations


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

@Lou... I've been searching for Jeeps for months and researching/considering horns for years.

Problem is, jeeps have been largely written off by the Sq community and as far as I can tell, there have been zero horn attempts in a modern jeep.

I'm ultimately looking for a scientific approach to what could be considered a non-conventional approach (hlcd) to an unconventional vehicle (narrow with huge floor space).

I know the basic acoustic fundamentals and challenges of a jeep and quite a bit about acoustics in general...I can Pretty much deal with the basic jeep problems. It's horns and actual "real" experience in vehicles with this type of geometry that I'm looking for.

Thanks!

Gabe


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

have you talked to eric stevens on here yet?he is the one that can probably help you way better than me,he is the one i got my horns from


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Lou Frasier2 said:


> have you talked to eric stevens on here yet?he is the one that can probably help you way better than me,he is the one i got my horns from


That's why I posted here. Hoping he, Jason or Mic will chime in, encourage me or kick me in the teeth, etc.

Appreciate your jumping in.


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

your welcome man,obviously my knowledge is extremely limited so hopefully they will help you out,


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Any underdash pics? Maybe a side pic too to see how big the center console is

Kelvin


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

subwoofery said:


> Any underdash pics? Maybe a side pic too to see how big the center console is
> 
> Kelvin


Working on that. Center is typical of any car.. Maybe better than most, due to not wrapping around. I'd assume the typical 500hz null for the transmission hull.. But I've only seen those in kicks angled off axis.

I'll get some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Se7en said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I sold off my last car and system a few years ago and have gotten the itch for a new system pretty bad as of late.
> 
> ...


I have had many Jeep Wrangler and earlier models installs over the years. Many were of the top off variety so they could hear their music clearly even when cruising at speed. But of those they were always amazed at the SQ of it when they were originally going with the HLCD to overcome the wind noise and road noise.

The size of the console is not really an issue as its rather shallow.

The height of the seating position wont affect stage height if its set up correctly, If you are looking to have a sound stage that starts at dash height and goes upward from there like a pillar system you wont ever get that with horns and kicks. What you will get is a stage at, or near, eye level with height to the sound stage and depending on execution varying layers of depth. 

Eric


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Eric Stevens said:


> I have had many Jeep Wrangler and earlier models installs over the years. Many were of the top off variety so they could hear their music clearly even when cruising at speed. But of those they were always amazed at the SQ of it when they were originally going with the HLCD to overcome the wind noise and road noise.
> 
> The size of the console is not really an issue as its rather shallow.
> 
> ...


Eric, thanks for the response! I've never personally been a fan of A-pillar installs myself. I suppose that if height became an issue, I could always play around with a helper tweeter.

For this type of application, would you lean more towards a FS or MH? 

Thanks again!

-Gabriel


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Se7en said:


> Eric, thanks for the response! I've never personally been a fan of A-pillar installs myself. I suppose that if height became an issue, I could always play around with a helper tweeter.
> 
> For this type of application, would you lean more towards a FS or MH?
> 
> ...


It looks to me like the MH would be the better choice. Especially if this is a manual trans.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Eric Stevens said:


> It looks to me like the MH would be the better choice. Especially if this is a manual trans.


Thanks! 

It's an auto, so no clutch. Given the seating position, I very seldom extend my legs into the footwell, and I'm 6'4".


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Well if there is the room I prefer the full size.

Eric


Se7en said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It's an auto, so no clutch. Given the seating position, I very seldom extend my legs into the footwell, and I'm 6'4".


----------



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

No room for full bodies. I was actually in the process of making kits for the tj and jk wrangler with ported kick panels for each. I had to put the projects on hold for a bit.... however. I did design some brackets for mounting horns on both models but all that I have are the prototypes. I also could not find a manual jeep to use when I was making these prototypes but if you know a machines msg me and we may can workout you trying 1 and if it works I can have them duplicated. I also have an extra pair of mini bodies..... now I need a pair of full for a personal car.


----------



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry... I was skimming through.... I thought it was a manual. .... msg me if interested and i'll price having another set of brackets made.


----------

